
PSA: Safai WebSocket implementation broken in 10.1 update - adamduren
https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=170463
======
adamduren
We have a project that relies on sending large amounts of data via WebSockets
and Safari is our primary supported browser. A recent update has broken
Safari's WebSocket implementation and from what we can tell there's no
immediate workaround.

Our first attempt was to write code check the `bufferedAmount` property to
manage how much data is sent to Safari but it is always reporting 0 as of this
recent release. I'm hoping this will catch someone in on the Webkit team or
that someone on HN will have an alternative idea for a workaround in the
meantime.

